# 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 4.0 Liter Engine For Sale



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

4.0 Liter W8 engine for sale with blown head gasket and overheating. $1,000.00 OBO. Serious inquires only. Message me with any offers.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 4.0 Liter Engine For Sale (VWKoppi)*

entire motor and trans or just motor


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

Just engine. 77k on it.


----------



## whtjp (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 4.0 Liter Engine For Sale (VWKoppi)*

Do you still have engine available. If so is there any way I could get some pictures of engine.


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 4.0 Liter Engine For Sale (VWKoppi)*

im interested i could get u the $1000 does that include shipping?


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

The engine is still availible, I will have to check on shipping/freight and get back on the post.


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 4.0 Liter Engine For Sale (VWPassatW8_UA)*

$1000 AND FREE DELIVERY WITHIN 100 MILES AND YOU PAY GAS FOR THE REST (SHOULDN'T BE MUCH MORE THAN $1100 TOTAL).


----------



## Phaeton1 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 4.0 Liter Engine For Sale (VWKoppi)*

is the W8 still for sale or no?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

this could make for a very good looking coffee table


----------



## davebkk (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

HI Chris, 
If u have the W8 engine still available then please send me email on [email protected] I would like to upgrade my current Passat V5 with the W8 engine, I am very serious. PLease contact me.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

its going to be an arm and a leg to ship it to bangkok, no?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

you do know that the w8 engine is non serviceable. You can not buy head gaskets for it or head bolts from vw.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_you do know that the w8 engine is non serviceable. You can not buy head gaskets for it or head bolts from vw. 

?


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 4.0 Liter Engine For Sale (VWKoppi)*

Pictures???


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

do you still have the w8 motor i have one with a bad crank shaft and i need it for parts??????


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
?

you can't buy any internal parts for the W8. break a crank, blow a head gasket, it's shot. you can only buy a new long block, ~$20k. or buy another broken one. we had a couple cars get totaled because of broken cranks...
this guy hasn't been here since august...


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Dave928)*

I know of a dealer in WA state that has 2003 and 2004 W8 FACTORY Long Blocks, in factoy crate.
They use to cost around $20,000 and now they are around $8,900.
Please let me know.
Werner


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (AusSalzburg)*

I just bought a 2004 long block for $10K. It was supposedly a factory liquidation (for lack of better words). It was supposed to sell for $20K. VW was/is getting rid of all their remaining W8 engines. So, if you plan to keep your W8 Passat you better get one of these while they are still available. You will definitely need it.


----------



## Xtend (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (AusSalzburg)*

I am interested in getting the info on the dealer in WA. I am in need of a new engine and am located next door in Canada.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

Part #'s...
Head Bolts: 07D 103 385 A
Left Head Gasket: 07D 103 149 H
Right Head Gasket: 07D 103 148 K


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*

Go to this link and there are some parts available that ere not available just a few months ago.
http://www.worldimpex.com/sear...id=31


----------



## Bigbanks70 (Oct 6, 2010)

*W8 rear valance*

I want a passat w8 rear valance.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> you do know that the w8 engine is non serviceable. You can not buy head gaskets for it or head bolts from vw.


Thanks for the Info!! Before I got serious about a W8 Passat!!


----------

